# Honey bees



## nrh0011 (Jul 15, 2017)

Any bee keepers in here? Just started and looking to get some more hives. Can anyone point me in the direction of any for sale? Or of anyone looking to split some up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 15, 2017)

Albany has a pretty good sized beekeeper club over here....I'm sure the folks can help you out.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 16, 2017)

How many hives do you have?


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 16, 2017)

We have 5 right now.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 16, 2017)

http://sowegabeekeepers.org/


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 16, 2017)

nrh0011 said:


> We have 5 right now.



You could always order some queens and make splits.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 16, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> You could always order some queens and make splits.



Yeah we have split a couple but just looking for others as well.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 16, 2017)

godogs57 said:


> http://sowegabeekeepers.org/



Thanks man


----------



## poohbear (Sep 16, 2017)

My dad used to keep Bees , I was always a little shy of them but lately been thinking of getting into them. maybe I will?



[QUOTE=nrh0011;10800211]Any bee keepers in here? 
	
	



```

```
Just started and looking to get some more hives. Can anyone point me in the direction of any for sale? Or of anyone looking to split some up. Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 16, 2017)

The Market Bulletin always has bees and equipment for sale ads:

http://agr.georgia.gov/market-bulletin.aspx


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 16, 2017)

Call the fat bee man.


Look him up.


He also has every video about bees on YouTube you would ever need to know about


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 20, 2017)

What he said!  Fat bee man in Lula is great.  He raises hybridized bees that are more resistant to mites and diseases, not straight Italians.


----------

